# songs about pigeons



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Early each day to the steps of Saint Paul's
The little old bird woman comes.
In her own special way to the people she calls,
"Come, buy my bags full of crumbs.
Come feed the little birds, show them you care
And you'll be glad if you do.
Their young ones are hungry,
Their nests are so bare;
All it takes is tuppence from you."
Feed the birds, tuppence a bag,
Tuppence, tuppence, tuppence a bag.
"Feed the birds," that's what she cries,
While overhead, her birds fill the skies.
All around the cathedral the saints and apostles
Look down as she sells her wares.
Although you can't see it, you know they are smiling
Each time someone shows that he cares.
Though her words are simple and few,
Listen, listen, she's calling to you:
"Feed the birds, tuppence a bag,
Tuppence, tuppence, tuppence a bag."

this is only song i know relating to pigeons,it was sung at national pigeon day in NYC in june,does anyone know any songs about pigeons?my kid is wanting to learn some for next national pigeon day(we dont have one as such in scotland but were gonna do some pigeon related stuff next year(june 13th)any info gratefully recieved!also does anyone else do anything on pigeon day?to celebrate pigeons


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The Ballad of Walter the Pigeon by Bo Lozoff & Friends

The Pigeon by Maurice John Vaughn (man comparing his life on the street to that of the unwanted pigeon)

John


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Wings Of A Dove.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.stumbleaudio.com/#bolozoff/11

http://www.raypfob.com/wingsofadove.htm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

"Little Grey Pigeon" by Larry Groce.

"Little grey pigeon on the top of a tree, I don't bother it and it don't bother me..."

Cynthia


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Video: FEED THE BIRDS, TUPPENCE A BAG, from Mary Poppins movie*

Tuxedobaby, 

I also like that song, and I once found this video clip on YouTube: the song in Mary Poppins, as sung by Julie Andrews:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VwU_oS2ErQ

Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Three Little Birds.......Bob Marley*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbmfmgKeP0U

Freebird by Lynard Skynard???

Well, maybe not, but it IS a cool song.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mioGewkWVdo


Little Bird by Annie Lenox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI0gdIWJ4-w

Free as a Bird by the Beatles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D196-oXw2k


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Skyline Pigeon 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HTu5uoSG5IY


Cynthia


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for all the great songs!im a big rock fan so love lynard skynard!,heres a poem my 7 year old daughter made up about one of our flock(hes called "forcepoo")
forcepoo forcepoo sitting on the fence
forcepoos a pigeon who has sense
his tail goes up his tail goes down
his tail goes round and round and round
he is a checker,he is sweet
he has white claws on his feet
please be nice to forcepoo

she also drew a pic to accompany poem(i have made spelling re ujustments on the poem lol)i am having dilemma trying to upload my pics at the minute


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Skyline Pigeon
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HTu5uoSG5IY
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful song, Cynthia.
I have many of Elton John's CD's but don't recall that song.
Thanks for posting it. 

Cindy


----------

